
Powerline-go: beautiful, useful and fast prompt for your shell - ingve
https://github.com/justjanne/powerline-go#a-powerline-style-prompt-for-your-shell
======
kuschku
Hi, author here!

My motivation for this was mostly that I was using powerline-shell, and after
reading the recent discussions on HN on shell and prompt-latency, I realized,
hmm, I am actually unhappy with the performance.

So, over the course of one night, I decided to port it to go, and the first
version’s performance is in a simple test (just holding down enter) quite
good:
[https://s3.kuschku.de/public/2017-08-21_16-43-41.mp4](https://s3.kuschku.de/public/2017-08-21_16-43-41.mp4)

Since then I added a few features (Docker Segment), fixed a few bugs that
existed already in the python version (depending on the shell, it might
interpret folders that are named like /tmp/$HOME/$(uptime)/`uname`/$CWD.txt),
and am generally quite happy with it.

I’m always open for suggestions, though :)

------
random-nick
Related discussions on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15059795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15059795)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14798211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14798211)

